# London riots



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

So, here is one question that is no longer philosophical ...

I just read in the New York Times that three men were killed after being run down by a car while they were protecting their homes from looters. The driver of the car is now the subject of a murder investigation.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry...what's the question?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Too bad they didn't have firearms to protect their homes. I'm sure the outcome would have been different.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

crazychickenlady said:


> I'm sorry...what's the question?


The question has been asked lately whether or not people would be willing to fight to protect their homes and property.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

My sister lives in London, and as of yesterday there was rioting about 2 miles from their house. Both her and her husband had been sent home early. The BIL said that it originally started as a peaceful protest over the shotting of some guy by the cops, and now that it has just turned into large scale rioting over nothing. I surmise that people dont riot over nothing. Happy, content people dont riot. The news is now saying that they are rioting over government policies and high prices.
Businesses and homes are being destroyed. Youre damned right that if they has guns this crap wouldnt be happening. 
Last time I was over there, I was talking to a bunch of his friends (all Oxford boys, and mostly very well off) and they couldnt understand our 'obsession with guns'. I told them they lived in a police state. "If only the police have guns, then by definition you live in a police state".
"How would you defend youself if someone broke into your house? I have a baseball bat. What if they have a gun? I have a baseball bat, and the likelihood of that happening is slim, since guns are illegal." I wonder what they are thinking now? Im thinking Id rather have an illegal gun than see my house burnt to the ground, much less my family injured by a group of idiots.

Seeing wide scale rioting in thrid world countries is one thing, seeing it in the UK is another.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

England has always prided itself on peaceful co-exsistance among all who live there. This rioting is such a shock to me. If it can happen there it can and will happen here. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Clarice said:


> England has always prided itself on peaceful co-exsistance among all who live there. This rioting is such a shock to me. If it can happen there it can and will happen here. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


they were always peaceful, but now it's a multicultural nation and some races don't take it lightly when one of theirs is shot. when a white boy is shot the white people say oh well he wasn't mine and the relatives start a law suit and settle quietly out of court. when a black boy is shot, the black people stick together and want the world to know that they're not going to stand for it.JMO from watching things happen the past 60 yrs.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Happy, content people dont riot. The news is now saying that they are rioting over government policies and high prices.
> Businesses and homes are being destroyed.


The chick that CNN interviewed said that they were showing "rich people" that they can take what they want.

Look at what happened at the Wisconsin State Fair where black teenagers were pulling white people out of their cars and beating them for no reason. Don't think it can't happen here. I know the police department I work for has extensive plans in place for such an event.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

If I remember some history, at the start of their last war with Germany, US citizens sent them over thousands of personal sporting firearms because the Brits didn't have enough of their own in which to protect themselves and repeal a possible German invasion.

Well, THAT won't happen again. The Brits should have grown a pair and stood up en mass and not allowed their socialist government to disarm them again.

Now the prodigy of socialism who have had everything provided to them through the socialist system want everyone to be as miserable as they are. All the while, the islamic wolf sits over in the corner licking it's chops.

What a disaster the UK has become! I'll die on my feet dishing it out before I'll allow that to happen here!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Too bad they didn't have firearms to protect their homes. I'm sure the outcome would have been different.


Yes, it would've been much different than America. The person killing the criminal attacking them would've been arrested. Women go to jail in England if they fight back too severely when someone is attempting to rape them. A few years ago a man went to prison for shooting two burglars. While in prison he was denied parole because the judge said if he was released it would make burglars unsafe. And no, this isn't a joke and I'm not making it up.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Martin_(farmer)


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

BillS said:


> Yes, it would've been much different than America. The person killing the criminal attacking them would've been arrested. Women go to jail in England if they fight back too severely when someone is attempting to rape them. A few years ago a man went to prison for shooting two burglars. While in prison he was denied parole because the judge said if he was released it would make burglars unsafe. And no, this isn't a joke and I'm not making it up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Martin_(farmer)


Thus, another reason I live in TX. No one here would convict you for defending your home or your family.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I too have family in London-they have evacuated their home due to the burnings that have been going on... two of them are police and have had bricks thrown at them. 
England has had much upset and rioting that goes on- we just don't hear about it as much here. Having family there we hear much more than what the news broadcasts. This was a race war waiting for a the first shot.
The scuttlebutt coming from them via Facebook is that it started with the shooting and has escalated into anger over the cutting of the welfare dole which has so many of the younger crowd out of work/out of cash and out of the system so that they have nothing better to do and are out to just destroy-they are not even looting the stores they are just burning them down. The police have become targets of their anger.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I gather Englands riots are now turning into a race war. I was in LA when the Rodney King riots went down. Carried a 9mm everywhere I went.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Do they think that after all of the burning, looting, and rioting are done there will suddenly be construction jobs and such for them to go to?? 
Is insurance going to pay for all of the damage these hoodlums are doing? 
Looting and rioting just makes no sense to me! What are they supposed to accomplish by burning down their own town??


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

BillS said:


> Yes, it would've been much different than America. The person killing the criminal attacking them would've been arrested. Women go to jail in England if they fight back too severely when someone is attempting to rape them. A few years ago a man went to prison for shooting two burglars. While in prison he was denied parole because the judge said if he was released it would make burglars unsafe. And no, this isn't a joke and I'm not making it up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Martin_(farmer)


The link didn't take me to a page.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My employer has a factory about 2 miles from the rioting. But since it's an industrial parts that they make and not expensive goods in stores it's probably not going to get affected. I asked my counter part over there about it and he had no response. Couldn't understand why or what the purpose was.

Most of the pictures are either destruction or looting with the looting seeming to be a teen thing.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the correct link
Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> Do they think that after all of the burning, looting, and rioting are done there will suddenly be construction jobs and such for them to go to??
> Is insurance going to pay for all of the damage these hoodlums are doing?
> Looting and rioting just makes no sense to me! What are they supposed to accomplish by burning down their own town??


I heard some interviews today of why
"we're getting back our tax money"
"we're getting even with the rich people"
and way too many other reasons... When you create an entitlement class and you take away that entitlement... it gets ugly


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

really good write up
UK riots 2011: Liberal dogma has spawned a generation of brutalised youths | Mail Online


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

partdeux said:


> really good write up
> UK riots 2011: Liberal dogma has spawned a generation of brutalised youths | Mail Online


Coming to a local theatre soon! Feral Humans! Whood a thunk? :scratch


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Even my socialist buddy (my best friend, and actually a real life Socialist/Greenie) had to agree with me that if people had guns, this crap wouldnt be happening.
If you have no way to defend yourself from the mob, and the cops are nowhere in sight, you have no recourse. Your house gets burnt.


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

*Wow Europe is really falling apart*

First the conservative gun lover in Norway killing 70+ because he didn't like his government and now the liberal riots in England Killing two because they didn't like their government.

What is next?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Brooms will protect us 

Two ways to combat looting. (Pick one)


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Brooms will protect us
> 
> Two ways to combat looting. (Pick one)


A Mary Poppins moment!:flower:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to Jolly Old England!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> First the conservative gun lover in Norway killing 70+ because he didn't like his government and now the liberal riots in England Killing two because they didn't like their government.
> 
> What is next?


******************

I'm a conservative, and I own guns (everyone here in rural PA does) and I'm very unhappy with the conduct of my government. We also have friends who are liberals.

But labels can be decieving.

Even though I am a conservative and a gun owner, I have no intention of going on a rampage and our liberal friends aren't rioting.

As for the "liberal"(s) in England, I doubt they are liberal. I'd guess most are apolitical, meaning those lowlifes aren't smart enough to have any political beliefs or affiliations at all.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

kejmack said:


> The chick that CNN interviewed said that they were showing "rich people" that they can take what they want.
> 
> Look at what happened at the Wisconsin State Fair where black teenagers were pulling white people out of their cars and beating them for no reason. Don't think it can't happen here. I know the police department I work for has extensive plans in place for such an event.


and the media reported there would be no hate crime charges:dunno:now if this had been white people doing this to blacks you could not turn on any media source with out it screaming racism.i wonder where ol jessie ******* and al sharpiee are?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

So far this summer in my town the paper has reported 3 different occasions where a pack of 12-14 minority youths has beaten a middle age white adult to the point of near death. The paper wants to know what the government is going to do about this. I think the parents should be held accountable. The police have slowly been rounding them up. Our city population is only around 25,000, most residents get section 8 housing and food stamps. It seems their jobs went over seas and they make more money not working now. These youths are now learning how to not work and just hanging in packs in the evenings the police are now beginning to enforce the minor curfew. I guess the family unit responsibility of kids went out the window a long time ago.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RevWC said:


> View attachment 1364
> 
> View attachment 1365
> 
> Welcome to Jolly Old England!


 LOL,street sweepers unite!.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> First the conservative gun lover in Norway killing 70+ because he didn't like his government and now the liberal riots in England Killing two because they didn't like their government.
> 
> What is next?


He wasn't a "gun lover". He was/is a National Socialist, i.e. NAZI. Big difference. Please learn it.

Thanks, from the gun loving community.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Speaking of Norway terrorist, I do believe he was pro gay, pro Israel, that's not a Nazi at all.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> ******************
> 
> I'm a conservative, and I own guns (everyone here in rural PA does) and I'm very unhappy with the conduct of my government. We also have friends who are liberals.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya, horseman! I am a peaceful, law abiding citizen of the greatest country in the world. I hope those like us can keep it that way!! :beercheer:

And I love your quote from Cicero! Those who fail to learn from History are doomed to repeat it!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The reason that the Norway terrorist killed so many people is that their entire population is disarmed. The police had to go to the station and get permission to access their own guns which took 40 extra minutes. If one person had had a firearm, that whole massacre might not have occurred.


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought that I read where he practiced at gun ranges and collected fire arms, but I guess that doesn't mean he really like them and as for his political views they would mostly align with good old conservative values.

If you haven't guessed by now I am a gun owning, god fearing, open minded, pro government, tolerent liberal.


----------



## yerbyray (Apr 13, 2011)

kejmack said:


> The reason that the Norway terrorist killed so many people is that their entire population is disarmed. The police had to go to the station and get permission to access their own guns which took 40 extra minutes. If one person had had a firearm, that whole massacre might not have occurred.


One person did have a firearm.

It's funny how that is always the Monday Morning Quaterback solution to every mass epidemic but in reality it would just have meant more lead being thrown around.

Now what might have prevented or disrupted this incident or other similiar incidents is open carry. Here in NC we are allowed to open carry in a vast many places and I think that deters crime more than CCW.

I thought their crack response unit had to wait for a boat and were armed.

The time I visited Norway the police were armed.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> Do they think that after all of the burning, looting, and rioting are done there will suddenly be construction jobs and such for them to go to??
> Is insurance going to pay for all of the damage these hoodlums are doing?
> Looting and rioting just makes no sense to me! What are they supposed to accomplish by burning down their own town??


That's just it, Pam - They're NOT THINKING! They're just FEELING, like the leftist sheeple they are.

---------

Annoy a liberal - Take personal responsibility


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Foreverautumn said:


> That's just it, Pam - They're NOT THINKING! They're just FEELING, like the leftist sheeple they are.


These folks carrying on and destroying things are what I personally like to call the Entitlement Babies. They feel that they shouldn't have to work for anything and they deserve everything because they are young and "poor". They are young adults my age whom have been given everything that their hearts desire without being told no for their entire lives.There is no such thing as tough love any more!

I don't think any of these people care about anything but themselves. They are animals and I'm embarrassed to say they are part of my generation.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> I thought that I read where he practiced at gun ranges and collected fire arms, but I guess that doesn't mean he really like them and as for his political views they would mostly align with good old conservative values.
> 
> If you haven't guessed by now I am a gun owning, god fearing, open minded, pro government, tolerent liberal.


I feel certain that he liked them a lot. But referring to him simply by the moniker of "gun lover" carries with it the notion that anyone who likes guns is a potential mass murderer, which is false. He may have loved coffee, too, and doubtless "loved" other things in his life as well.

Words mean things, and a twist here and a twist there can turn truth into something else.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I feel certain that he liked them a lot. But referring to him simply by the moniker of "gun lover" carries with it the notion that anyone who likes guns is a potential mass murderer, which is false. He may have loved coffee, too, and doubtless "loved" other things in his life as well.
> 
> Words mean things, and a twist here and a twist there can turn truth into something else.


Exactly. :congrat:


----------

